# Why should you talk about music?



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I think that's a good question, don't you?


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Because you talk about things that you like with people who share your enthusiasm. It's called 'living'.

Btw, millionrainbows, you seem to be churning out a whole series here. Will the next one be, 'why should we talk about talking about music'?


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

I would add to Ingenue's comment that in discussing and in sharing our favorite works, we might discover something completely new about music with which we believed we were intimately familiar. This has jolted me out of my own complacency on numerous occasions, and it has only enhanced my appreciation of works that I not only have long enjoyed, but discussions with knowledgeable people, such as yourself, has given me impetus to explore--and come to enjoy--works that I was not previously inclined to hear.

In short, for those with open minds, discussing our favorite works, genres, and composers, opens wholly new domains. It increases understanding and enriches life.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I shouldn't talk about music. I don't know beans about it.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I think it's a highly beneficial pastime; we learn about music, each other and ourselves, but most importantly we get to use lots of big words and look *real smrt*!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Crudblud said:


> I think it's a highly beneficial pastime; we learn about music, each other and ourselves, but most importantly we get to use lots of big words and look *real smrt*!


All under the very protective aegis of an assumed moniker as well....
"The names have been changed to protect the innocent."

Get good enough at showing real smrt, and others will even begin to think you think you are GOD!!!
Not a bad day's work for an average guy on the street, who ducks into a public library to go on line 

Seriously? 
After a lifetime involved with playing and listening, which included many a fine musician generously giving me extra time in lessons, free time and advice from other musicians whom I had no 'monetary business' with, etc. It is normal to later recall that and feel a near duty to 'pay some of that forward.' Learning about music never ends, and I have been 'the tutee' in learning more and new things as well.

I've been able to share what I know, suggest tons of repertoire to people who haven't yet stumbled into it on their own, 'help' younger musicians with 'parental' or technical advice, and I've learned of composers and works I never would have gotten to on my own. On the upside, internet and fora can be a great boon.

My first preferences are practicing / performing, i.e. playing intently or 'for pleasure,' composing and listening. That, 24/7, is not only exhausting and somewhat depleting, but it makes John or Jane very dull folk for personal interaction with others. I did a near one-year envelope of that in the past, actually developed a mini agoraphobia when I tried to step outside the two-block zone of the most mundane of necessary errands, and had lost touch with what I thought were a lifetime of social reflexes; saying thank you, as a guest forgetting to stand when a female guest was taking leave for the evening, etc. Don't recommend that degree of isolation 

And... I now have truly friendly contacts with other musicians and those passionate about it from far flung geographies, places I've never been to.

All in all a pretty good set of reasons to 'talk about music.'


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

That reminds me of the statement by Oscar Wilde: If one hears bad music, it is one's duty to drown it by one's conversation.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Because for some of us it really is easier than dancing about architecture. For me it's easier than dancing period.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> I shouldn't talk about music. I don't know beans about it.


How true,but one gives the aged some leeway---mind you some people should not talk about anything at all.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

moody said:


> How true,but one gives the aged some leeway---mind you some people should not talk about anything at all.


If anyone jumps down your throat about anything you've said, you can always cop to, 'Pardon, "Senior Moment."


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Ingenue said:


> Because you talk about things that you like with people who share your enthusiasm. It's called 'living'.
> 
> Btw, millionrainbows, you seem to be churning out a whole series here. Will the next one be, 'why should we talk about talking about music'?


It's preferable to things like "Do You Bother Washing In the Morning" whatever.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

PetrB said:


> If anyone jumps down your throat about anything you've said, you can always cop to, 'Pardon, "Senior Moment."


That's one of the few advantages,truth is I've been having such moments since I was fifteen.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

I have to add, to 'why talk about' anything at all, for that matter:

The value is the huge benefit of having to clarify your ideas, and in discussion the other party doing the same. 

Often enough the synergy of the two adds up to that 'two heads are better than one." 

Articulating aspects of what is a highly abstract medium, whether for listener, performer, or creator, is an invaluable bit of exercise.


----------



## MichaelSolo (Mar 12, 2013)

You shouldn't. Nobody should, I think. I usually talk of my feelings relevant to music, or interpretation of such and such.

Because you can't. Nobody can. Unless in art.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

MichaelSolo said:


> You shouldn't. Nobody should, I think. I usually talk of my feelings relevant to music, or interpretation of such and such.
> 
> Because you can't. Nobody can. Unless in art.


Uh, then why are you here, in this thread and holding a membership with this site?


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

Crudblud said:


> I think it's a highly beneficial pastime; we learn about music, each other and ourselves, but most importantly we get to use lots of big words and look *real smrt*!


 I think often people bring in more technical aspects because they just want to talk about them, and feel they can get a discussion in that area. If some of it is showing off then it can still contribute information for those that want to read some of it, so I don't think it's bad then anyway. Certainly knowledge and opinions of music can be an underrated contribution on message boards where some think that just saying what you like/don't like should be the main contribution.


----------



## Minona (Mar 25, 2013)

I think for some people it's good, but others don't like to be directed to anything. They want to find it themselves like a forgotten land with secret gardens.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Minona said:


> I think for some people it's good, but others don't like to be directed to anything. They want to find it themselves like a forgotten land with secret gardens.


I think that's the best way of all.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

moody said:


> I think that's the best way of all.


Me too. And the music can change with subtle variations in interpretation. I have listened to the Diabelli Variations umpteen times. A few days ago I listened to Peter Serkin play them. His way works well, and it isn't Richter's way - or Rudolph's either.


----------



## MichaelSolo (Mar 12, 2013)

PetrB said:


> Uh, then why are you here, in this thread and holding a membership with this site?


Because I enjoy an entertaining conversation about something relevant to music, and like the sharing of music-inspired feelings that goes on every so often.

Unless I am just bored. Or want a laugh.


----------



## Minona (Mar 25, 2013)

Yeah, I'm sort of one of them too, but then we should be self-aware of our ego and allow ourselved to be guided from time to time. I mean, if you know someone with excellent taste (in your view) why not save yourself the random searching by checking out some of his/her other likes (?)


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

because its a common ground between two strangers, two hundred people or two nations. it directly prevents wars and hostility in society.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

MichaelSolo has a good point; would you rather talk _about music itself_, or how you feel about it? It seems most "average Johann" listeners are put-off by technical music talk and theory.


----------

